# Help! toddler with....WORMS!



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! My 2 year old girls has worms!! I am so grossed out....she pooped in the tub accidentally a couple of night s ago, and DH and I found worms! white, skinny about 1 " long. I am guessing pin worms??

I looked up in one of my book and black walnut extract was recommended as the herbal remedy. I bought some, but there is no way my child is going to take this. It smells and tastes awful and can't be disguised in juice...

HELP!! It is keeping her up at night now too. I don't have a Ped anymore, and chances are I would not like the drug therapy anyhow.

Experiences, remedies, info please


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

Sorry. I think your kids needs worm meds. Why mess around with something that could potentially damage her internal organs permanently? People do overprescribe all kinds of medications and I think it's up to well-informed parents to make a decision about what is and is not a condition that warrants extreme measures. Sometimes medication is warranted and I think this is one of those situations.

It's just my opinion. I am sure you will do the right thing for your child and not let your fear of drugs or physicians hinder your decisionmakig process.

Denny


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I did more reading today and there is no medical risks with worms thankfully. Very naturally occuring problem with mammals. Just more annoying than dangerous!

Not fear of drugs or doctors, philosophical differences...lots of children don't go to doctors for many reasons....If I felt they did good I would go.

You seemed to think I am not going by MY choice ( and it sounded a bit judgemental????







: )
I am *banned* from the only local ped because I do not vaccinate.


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

I thinks it's awful that the local ped has banned you. If they are the only local ped they may have to see your kid by law. It does not sound like they are nice though. It's none of their business if you vac or don't vac.

Here are some fun things can happen if pinworms go untreated.

* Bacterial infection around the anus (usually due to skin being irritated or bleeding from itching).
* Bacterial infection of the skin in the genital area (usually due to skin being irritated or bleeding from itching).
* Pinworm infection of the vagina (vulvovaginitis).
* Pinworm infection of the tube (urethra) from the bladder to the outside of the body (urethritis) or an associated (secondary) bacterial infection of the urinary tract (cystitis).

They might go away on their own. Maybe. The only reason why animals have them is they don't have hands and voices to ask their local vet for a scrip! Why would you want them to literally hang around? They sound more than just annoying. Ask the dog that's been dragging is anus raw on the grass because those suckers ITCH.

Denny


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Yes, I have seen those potential long term problems. Sorry, that stuff doesn't scare me









Thankfully there is an OTC liquid at the drug store I just found on line. Sounds pretty mild and babies can take it too. So I am gonna try to see if my local drug store has it. It is called Pin-X and it is a 1 dose liquid.

But I will ( as always) use this type of stuff as a last resource- not a big fan of allopathic meds....








OF course I don't want them hanging around! Why would that be the assumption????


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

Uh, because if the choice is between some prescription that will absolutely work and some herbal remedy that may or may not work then obviously getting rid of them is more of an experiment than an actual priority. THAT'S WHY. It implies a certain bemused concern on your part rather than a decision to get rid of them.

I am deeply, deeply concerned about people who treat their babies and children with herbs without any medical experience and with no idea what will happen when they do use the herbs. Experimentation is fine on ourselves. Not on our kids. The consequences could be potentially disasterous.

If I have offended you I apologize. I know people who have hurt their kids with herbal cures because they either hated doctors or had religious beliefs that conflicted with western medicine. These things have saddened me greatly. Herbs can be a great help. They can also hurt or worse than that. Do nothing at all.

Denny


----------



## mamarosa (Oct 6, 2002)

Here are some herbal treatments that might help: (and they will not hurt if used responsibly, but it is true that these are herbal pesticides and therefore strong medicine.)

Black walnut is disgusting if made into tea, but did you try a tincture? Apparently my nefew (4) takes the tincture on his own every time he feels a bit of an itchy bum. So it might not be too bad. (I'm sure a helathfood store brand would explain dosage)

Also, my mom used to put garlic up my bum.







(yikes!)
A small clove, with lots of oil or salve with it to lubricate. However I have tried this with my son and he gets quite upset, so I can't do it. It is quite invasive if the child isn't co-operating.

They lay there eggs at the outside of the anus at night, so they spread from the child itching the bum then putting fingers in the mouth. ( a common way to diagnose worms is to check the childs bum with a flashlight at night.) Neem oil is a thick, dark, bitter oil that will likely kill the eggs and discourage the worms from laying there. Applying it to the bum hole before bed can help.
Also, GSE, or grapefruit seed extract, kills parasites, but it is quite bitter. I have managed to get my son to take a little in juice, or tricked him with a small glass he will drink in one gulp. When he reacts to the bitter I say 'oh, sorry, here's a better one', and give him another glass with nothing in it. Cruel, I know.

Other natural remedies are carrot juice and pumpkin seeds. These are pretty easy to get kids to eat. But I'm not sure how likely they are to clear up the worms completely.

I do remember my mom giving me these bitter red tablets to kill pin worms when I was little, so I guess the garlic didn't work that thoroughly.
If you do decide to try meds, you could probably get them from a pharmacy and avoid a doctor. I would advize a treatment of pro-biotics after these pesticides, though.

Good luck!


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by dentente_
*I am deeply, deeply concerned about people who treat their babies and children with herbs without any medical experience and with no idea what will happen when they do use the herbs. Experimentation is fine on ourselves. Not on our kids. The consequences could be potentially disasterous.
*








T I am comfortable with my health choices and am not bothered by those that choose differently. I come to THIS forum because it supports alternative choices and encourages them. I work in holistic health, have studied traditional healing and it works for me and my family.
I am just as deeply concerned with mothers that use OTC medicines just because they are recommended. I do not experiment. I rely on time tested herbal and natural remedies. I do not attempt to invent anything new.
You have not offended me, but I am concerned that perhaps you did not realize that Mothering was a natural family living magazine/forum and that many of us are experienced with and advocates of choices in healthcare that include non-traditional medicine.

I won't debate this any further. In my OP, I stated I am looking for personal experiences and ALL remedy suggestions and you have neither. Perhaps a debate in medical traditions would be better suited as another thread.

Mamarosa thanks for the list! Yes, I got the tincture, but honestly it smells pretty awful and DD would not touch it. I did notice that it included wormwood, so perhaps that is the yucky culprit. I will go back to the market to fine the simple prep.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I had pinworms a couple of times as a kid----so itchy! I remember that when I had them, everyone in my family did the treatment to kill them (in my case it was taking a very chalky-tasting pill) because they spread very easily, like headlice. Whatever remedy you go for, I would suggest that everyone in your family do it, and that you change the sheets and wash all stuffed animals, etc. until you're sure the wormies are gone.

Good luck!

Lex


----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

We may not always agree with each others choices but I think we have to admit that we here at mothering are all loving parents, doing what we feel is best for our children. If I've learned anything here it is that there is no one right way to parent.
Let's keep that in mind when posting and be respectful of each others choices.

peggy


----------



## mahdokht (Dec 2, 2002)

*


----------



## mamarosa (Oct 6, 2002)

Muslimama- I think people get pinworms from dirt. Kids play in dirt and injest little worm eggs. It's a good excuse to keep kids fingernails trimmed short.

keysmama- yes, wormwood is super bitter. Plain black walnut might be a little better, if you can afford to experiment. Perhaps you can save the gross ones for yourself, as I agree that all members of the family should probably get treated.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by muslimomma_
*How do people get pinworms?*
basically fecal-oral contact. Kids don't always wash their hands very well after playing outside and after the bathroom. I read that 1 in 3 kids have pin worms in the US at any given time. It is rampant in elementary schools and daycares.

Mamarosa DH, DD and I took the yucky extract last night, and gave little DD a batch of flax seed and pumpkin seeds ( flax is listed as a helper too in my nutrition book)
and tabasco sauce ( cayenne is listed as a helper too, and lately my DD can't get enough hot sauce! ) I wonder if she is craving it because she needs it ??? Anyway, its the Cajun in us....

I also read to cut back on sugar as it 'feeds' the eggs well.And we did have a fingernail clipping fiesta last night!!


----------



## sozobe (Aug 5, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by KeysMama_
*I am concerned that perhaps you did not realize that Mothering was a natural family living magazine/forum and that many of us are experienced with and advocates of choices in healthcare that include non-traditional medicine.

I won't debate this any further. In my OP, I stated I am looking for personal experiences and ALL remedy suggestions and you have neither. Perhaps a debate in medical traditions would be better suited as another thread.*
I saw this when first written, it's been niggling at me since. I've resisted the urge to respond a few times. I understand that you are doing what you think is best for your child, and that's wonderful. But I really take exception to the implication that we all have to be supportive of non-traditional medicine et al or hie ourselves to another board. Dentente respectfully voiced an opinion, which I happen to agree with, and I think was entirely within her rights. If MDC truly does not have room for such posts, my interest in MDC is much diminished.

Best of luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## mamarosa (Oct 6, 2002)

Yup, anything hot'll kill 'em too. And definately cut out the sugar and white flour for a while. Lot's of roughage will help push them out of the intestines. She might be too little for this, but I've cut up chunks of garlic and taken them like a pill before.
edited to add: Have you ever tried colloidal silver? It tastes just like water, so is easy to get kids to take. It is supposed to kill single celled organisms, which worm eggs suposedly are (although now that i think about it, they seem like they would be too big to be single celled). I know it's great for other infections. Might be worth researching a little.


----------



## sozobe (Aug 5, 2002)

http://www.quackwatch.org/01Quackery.../silverad.html


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Yeah , they are gone! She slept better last night too. The pumpkin and flax seemed to work great, along with the hot sauce. I also went ahead and used the OTC stuff , but ick! no one liked that stuff, it reeked.
I also did the aloe juice to soothe the gi track.
Thanks for all the help- to those that gave it









Peggy, thanks for stepping in to remind those that can't remember that there are choices out there, and that tolerance of choice is what Mothering is all about


----------



## kakies (Aug 8, 2002)

I have a question.... what are the symptoms when a child has worms?

I took my 13mo to the beach a month ago and she put sand in her mouth. On our way out I saw a stray dog walking around and I have been worried ever since. I once heard that teeth grinding is a sign of worms and she just started grinding her teeth today... I don't know if she does that for fun or if it really means something.

Does anyone know?


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

itchy bum, especially at night. REstless sleep/waking. Blood in stools, tummy upset , anemia,

You can actually SEE them in the poop, so have a look! At night you can see the female wiggle out of the anus ( ick!!) to lay eggs. Some little girls get red and itchy vulvas from the eggs being laid too. My little one had all of the above, and now that you mention it my older one had been doing some horrific teeth grinding!

It is much like head lice in that it is annoying, but not really a medical problem. Most kids do get it at some point. Try incorporating lots of the suggestions that mamarosa said as they are also great preventatives.

I treated the whole family although I hear a repeat treatment in a couple of weeks might be needed.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

Keysmama -- we got the occasionally when we were kids too. I think they are *really* common for kids who live in warm climates. In addition to treating the whole family, my mom did a top-to-bottom house cleaning after the treatment. Especially -- scrubbing down the bathrooms, washing the bedsheets in HOT water, wiping down furniture with warm water, catching up on the laundry once and for all, washing as much clothing as possible in hot or warm water..... you get the idea! Good luck.


----------



## laurajean (Nov 19, 2001)

Keysmama,

I am not sure, but I believe the you have to repeat treatment when any residual eggs should hatch. If I remember correctly, that is ten days.

Good luck,
Laura


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

ok...yuk but I gotta ask







do you have to dig through the poop or can you just see them at a glance? My son is still in diapers so I'd prefer to check that way. I cringe to think of sneaking up to him while he's sleeping and checking with a flashlight. What the heck would I say if he woke up


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

No digging! The first time was in the tub, so it all broke apart. But I could also see in the toilet









Glad to report we are worm free and will take the advice to re-treat in about 2 weeks.


----------

